# SS 26.09.15 - Stravinsky "Symphony Of Psalms"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)*

Symphony Of Psalms

1. Part I. Exaudi orationem meam (Psalm 38)
2. Part II. Expectans expectavi Dominum (Psalm 39)
3. Part III. Alleluja. Laudate Dominum (Psalm 150)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not real familiar with this weekends Symphony. I've heard it once or maybe twice. Looking forward to giving it a listen. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 75611


Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra
Chorus: English Bach Festival Chorus


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Boulez for me.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I just listened to this recently, but happy to revisit it again. I'll listen to Stravinsky conducting the CBC Symphony and perhaps another version via streaming.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A firm favourite!










USSR State Academy Symphony Orchestra & USSR State Academy Chorus u. Igor Markevitch (R 1962 / Phillips)

I've allays liked how Igor Markevitch handles Stravinsky, it rarely disappoints!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Stravinsky and the CBC Symphony for me, but you guys have some great choices for sure!









(Haven't heard the Bernstein, though)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This for me as well. One of my very favorite works.



D Smith said:


>


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version of a work I am not familiar with, so looking forward to this one


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be going with Stravinsky conducting his own work here with the CBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Sir Simon Rattle & the Berliner Philharmoniker for me this weekend. Inconsistent though he is, Rattle's Stravinsky with the Berliners has proven to be a surprisingly effective pairing.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> Stravinsky and the CBC Symphony for me, but you guys have some great choices for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will listen this one also


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't own a recording, so this is what I'm going to listen:






conductor: Riccardo Muti
Don't know the orchestra and choir.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't decide between Gardiner and Ancerl. Maybe I'll listen to both.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've gone with Robert Craft on Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> I've gone with Robert Craft on Naxos.


Aha! I knew I had another recording of that piece, and I couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know this work at all well and do not possess a recording. I have listened to the Michael Tilson Thomas / LSO & LSO chorus version on Spotify in solidarity with Haydn man - and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

What do y'all think of Ansermet's 1961 Decca\London recording?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Stravinsky*: Symphony of Psalms, w. Festival Singers/CBC SO/Stravinsky. Recorded 1963, Toronto. Remixed by Larry Keyes.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

GKC said:


> What do y'all think of Ansermet's 1961 Decca\London recording?


On a general note I don't care much for Ansermet's Stravinsky at all, including his SoP, his interpretations mostly lacks the balls to make the music rock...

/ptr


----------

